# NYSE and NASDAQ Unusually Active



## RobL (24 October 2017)

Here are some stocks that were unusually active on the NYSE and NASDAQ, Monday the 23rd of October at 4pm US Eastern time. Long calculations are Open to High, Short calculations Open to Low. 25VMA = 25 day Volume Moving Average, RV = Relative Volume and FRL = Fibonacci Retracement Level (at the close).


----------



## RobL (25 October 2017)

Some unusually active stocks on the NYSE and NASDAQ, for Tuesday October the 24th.


----------



## RobL (28 October 2017)

This Dynamic Unusually Active Table updates every 3 seconds during regular hours on the NYSE and NASDAQ. This is the table for Friday the 27th of October.


----------



## RobL (2 November 2017)

The DUAT for NYSE and NASDAQ stocks November 1.


----------



## RobL (9 November 2017)

Some of the action overnight on the NYSE and NASDAQ.


----------

